# Rejected but hopeful



## joonrooj (11 Jul 2006)

Well, as you probably know from reading teh subject I was recently rejected.

A little background, I am 5'8" 135 lbs and 16 turning 17 July 25. I had wanted to join the CF for the longest time mainly for the LCF and after finally reading about it and eventually finding this site I found better reasons for wanting to join, namely patriotism and the want to help people.

I started the process sometime in November and went through my forms etc. which I gave to Sgt. ______ a couple weeks before Christmas, in the ensuing chaos of Christmas I forgot about the forms and January I finally phoned the CFRC, I was told that Sgt. ____ was on vacation and hadn't given them the forms. Finally I contacted the Sgt (after a few weeks) and the forms were sent to the CFRC who did not call me until they had the forms in their possession for another two weeks. I booked an appointment sometime in April (I am fuzzy on dates) and showed up early and happy that I was missing school. I was told then that the medical could not be done that day, meh other people I knew did each test on a different day so I thought it was cool if it was only two days. After a good hour of waiting and an hour of movies I'd already seen on the CF, we were ushered into a room with 4 computers, Cpl ______ came into the room and started reading of a sheet slowly, stumbling on some words, he got around to checking everyones info already on the computers and stopped at the guy to my left's computer:
"F***!" and the Cpl left the room and came back 5 min later after fixing the error. Happy to say I passed the test and did quite well but none of us were told the scores.
next was the Physical, we had to seperately walk 9 or ten blocks to a seperate facility where a man would test us, I was told I had been doing pushups wrong but still managed to pass.
Interview - never seen what the big deal was, I dressed nice, was asked four questions and had a smaller talk about my former drug use (I had tried Marijuana once), PO _______ then shook my hand and led me out, I was given some money for lunch and told I could go after booking medical.

the medical was scheduled for everything all in one day which again was lucky on my part. I went in following all the procedures for contact users beforehand and everything went off without a hitch for part 1 and maybe 2 (im not too sure on how it works)
I then went to see another MO who did the whole feeling chest while breathing and walk to the door as well as family history and prescription drugs.
This is what failed me. About 2 weeks prior I had been diagnosed with a slight case of ADD, and was given the choice of using prescription Dexedrine, I thought well I can use it on a trial basis see if it helps, and it did, slightly. I told the MO about it  and showed him the prescription, he didnt think it was too much of a big deal and so I didnt worry overly much.

About two weeks ago I recieved a letter in the mail from Ontario, Im thinking this is unusual dont they normally phone? Open up and I was told I failed because of the prescription medicine that I *needed* to use on a daily basis. Needless to say I was kinda pissed. If anything though this has only made my determination stronger.

My big thing is, how long do you have to wait before reapplying if using prescription medication? I don't use it during the summer and I was planning on using it once school started but if need be I will stop completely for as long as the CF says I must to reapply.

Any help is much appreciated and I am sorry for the long post, I meant it too come out smaller but once I start writing it is hard to keep it short.

Thanks again,

-J


----------



## kincanucks (11 Jul 2006)

_My big thing is, how long do you have to wait before reapplying if using prescription medication? I don't use it during the summer and I was planning on using it once school started but if need be I will stop completely for as long as the CF says I must to reapply._

Talk to the person that did you medical as they are the only ones that can answer this question.


----------



## joonrooj (13 Jul 2006)

Good News Everyone, aside from me deciding to watch every Futurama episode in chronological order I talked to the MO.

We have a new MO, she is very nice and managed to help me out  a lot by pointing out some things taht I can do to not have to wait 6 months, I just need a note or two from my doctor saying I have no need of the prescription drugs, that I haven't taken them in a month and that I function perfectly normal without them. In other words, my application is back on track!

 :dontpanic: 

-J


----------



## Rice0031 (21 Jul 2006)

Good luck. The recruiting process can be a little tedious, and pretty much everyone in the forces knows that.

PS: "Good thing I had this net for catching giraffes installed!" 

(fixed spelling)


----------



## joonrooj (21 Jul 2006)

Thanks, Kincanucks and Rice, 

Unfortunatly, those forms I needed my doctor to go through are pretty bad, it is a huge question of liability for my doc if he does fill them out, and if they are filled out the slightest bit incorrect (in the eyes of the examining MO) there is not a chance of me joining until I have a second opinion on whether or not I have ADD and need medication.

Thanks all, I will continue trying and hoping for a draft :


----------



## Rice0031 (22 Jul 2006)

Don't hope that! We don't have the draft! We have conscription. ...or rather, we HAD conscription, way back when.
Also, if things ever got that bad man, the world would be in a whole lot of trouble, let me tell you what.


----------



## blacktriangle (22 Jul 2006)

Rice0031 said:
			
		

> Don't hope that! We don't have the draft! We have conscription. ...or rather, we HAD conscription, way back when.
> Also, if things ever got that bad man, the world would be in a whole lot of trouble, let me tell you what.



Yea I am pissed about my hearing screwing me for the CF... However, I'd rather work my inevitable stupid civi job and at least know my friends that made it in don't have to die so I can take their place...

Best of luck.


----------



## fleeingjam (22 Jul 2006)

Dont give up man, i waited almost 2 and half years to straighten things out, and today I finally got my letter from Ottawa stating that I now meet common enrolment medical standards for the CF. Just stick it out and things will hopefully go your way.

- Good Luck
- Syed


EDITED: For a spelling mishap hehe : ;D


----------



## Rice0031 (22 Jul 2006)

Ottowa, where's that?
The capital of my country is Ottawa.
Creepy coincidence, no?


----------



## armyrules (22 Jul 2006)

Good luck joonrooj with the apps process. I also had to get a letter from my doctor because I had extremely mild asthma. But the CF takes asthma serioulsy as they should. So don't give up and hang in there it'll be worth it!!!


----------



## joonrooj (23 Jul 2006)

Thanks all, 

Theres not much too say except thanks, to army.ca and to everyone on it.


----------

